# PNP- Canada



## neerajji (Feb 17, 2017)

Greetings of the day....!

I am new comer to this great forum, I need expert advice for below:-

I am active in Canada Express Entry Pool with CRS 321 means there is no chance for ITA. Therefore, it's either Job or PNP which could get me through. Briefly, I am professional accountant ( Chartered Accountant and CIMA, CGMA) with overall 7 bands in IELTS and over 15 years of work experience.

How should I approach for PNP, moreover should I hire any immigration consultant or not ?

Lastly, is there any chance of getting PNP for my profile ?

Millions Thanks :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

neerajji said:


> Greetings of the day....!
> 
> I am new comer to this great forum, I need expert advice for below:-
> 
> ...


The PNP program is administered at the Provincial level, with each province and/or territory forming its own rules, regulations, and requirements. You would have to apply to the province in which you wish to go to, as one province's policy/requirement can and will likely vary from another's - there is no "one size fits all" application form.

It's impossible to know if you will receive a PNP or not. Again, you will have to apply to the provincial government of the province in which you wish to move to and see what they say.

Just be aware, the accountancy profession is regulated in Canada, so you will likely have to have your qualifications verified/upgrading courses taken if your Indian qualifications aren't considered equivalent to Canadian standards. Consult the relevant provincial body for more information.


----------

